# Nice chart for determining the strengths of acids



## TwoRail (Aug 1, 2021)

If anybody is ever curious about what type of acid and their comparable strengths...


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 1, 2021)

Seems odd I didn't see any Citrus Acid, maybe because it's more all natural but they did have Vinegar listed? LEON.


----------



## TwoRail (Aug 1, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Seems odd I didn't see any Citrus Acid, maybe because it's more all natural but they did have Vinegar listed? LEON.


I added the highlighting and the vinegar.  The original chart is at this link.
https://depts.washington.edu/eooptic/links/acidstrength.html


----------



## TwoRail (Aug 1, 2021)

Looks like Citric acid is between Phosphoric acid and Nitrous acid at 7.4 × 10 −4 Ka.


----------

